# Little Lamb Nappies - reviews?



## MrsXYZ

Hey,

DH and I are in the process of looking at all the options of real nappies and so far Little Lamb Bamboo Nappies seem to be favourite. Has anyone got any experience of these/reviews??

Thanks x


----------



## thelilbump

I wasn't really a fan of LL tbh but didn't try the bamboo ones. Bamboo is good, very absorbant but does take ages to dry!


----------



## mummypeanut

I posted the same thing a few months ago and didnt get very many replies. The replies i did get werent very positive.

We will probably go with another brand but I just wanted to fore warn you that you might not get very many answers.

The other thing to say is it seems nappies are very controversial ;o) what works for one person another person will hate so maybe get a trial pack and see what you think if its a brand youre interested in?

Also check out your local council for incentives (some give you money to buy real nappies) and see if the council does trial packs. Ive seen one or two councils who do a variety pack so you can decide what you like. 

xxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

I tried one microfibre one and one bamboo one (which took ages to dry as we didn't have a tumble dryer at the time) when LO was a few weeks old and while I loved the way they were so soft and snuggly, I wasn't very impressed with them because they left LO wet all over. I only used each a few times and then sold them on. I was the same with all the two-part systems I tried - hated them. But recently I've started using two-parters again because I realised that I hadn't been using a big enough fleece liner in them before. Now they're fine, so I think if I still had them they'd be okay as long as the fit was ok. 

I wouldn't buy more than one or two of any one kind of nappy until you can try them out first. It's soooo easy to get it wrong! Plus, nappies are so much fun that you might want to try out different ones, and it doesn't necessarily work out more expensive that way (especially if you don't mind buying preloved ones). If I did it again, I would probably buy maybe 8 nappies, all different brands and sample one of each type (all in one, two-parters, pockets etc) so you can get a feel for what they're like, and don't buy anymore until you've tried them on your LO. Most people seem to start out in disposables for the first week or two and you can gradually introduce cloth and see what works for you.


----------



## Shifter

I really wanted to like LL, they look so cute and are lovely and soft and fluffy! But like Rachel, I didn't like the way the wee soaked through the whole thing leaving Jack wet all around his tummy and bottom - I gather this would be the same with any fitted/two part system, not just LL but LL are the only fitteds I have tried. I tried them again recently to see if I had changed my mind, but sadly no, still the same problem so I will be selling them on (I only got 2!)


----------



## kirsten1985

I have used LL bamboo since Freya was born (in rotation with other stuff) and as long as you use a big fleece liner (the LL ones are fab) they don't get wet all the way round, they stay completely dry. The wraps are nice too, quite soft. I prefer to tumble dry mine as it keeps them really fluffy, and now that Freya crawls everywhere I don't always use a wrap, as I can see when it is wet, I love seeing her in something so cute and fluffy!


----------



## Mary Jo

I have been using LLs (bamboo is my favourite, cotton is ok but I always boost with bamboo, and I sold on microfibre as they leaked) since Adam was a month old. I really like them. As some people have already replied, you do need a fleece liner and if they are big enough they do not leave baby's skin wet. Also, you need to keep an eye on them and change before they get soaked; if you do this the wet never leaves the area of the liner, if you don't, the whole thing, including the waist straps (sorry, brain is a bit scrambled, can't think what they're really called) and that is like sitting in a sodden towel, not nice! With a really good wrap that rarely leaks if it's put on properly, like a Motherease, it's easy to forget they might need changing (at least it is for me, when he was in LL wraps as well I was a lot more vigilant because they'd wick round the legs if he was wearing something too snug).

Bamboo does take longer than cotton or microfibre to dry but on winter days with the radiators on it's really not too horrendous, even without a dryer. I do stick mine in to start, 40 mins on medium, to fluff them (which they don't need as badly as cotton - cotton goes crunchy, bamboo is always gorgeous and soft), and then they take maybe 12 hours on a rack next to a warm radiator. 

The best recommendation I can give is that when my son grows out of the size 1s, I am going to get some in size 2. They work well for us, but like someone said, every baby is different, and I would second the suggestion of trying a few before investing in a lot. They can be picked up pretty easily second-hand, and if the ladies on here are anything to go by (selling on after only a few uses when they were not suitable for them) you should be able to get some practically new (as I did).

They are very cute little nappies, very simple. I love mine.


----------



## Shifter

Is there a different fleece liner to the white fluffy one that comes with them? I have always used both the booster and liner with them and he's still been soaked within a couple of hours. :shrug:


----------



## kirsten1985

I have always used the size 2 fleece liner so it covers the whole nappy. It's the same thing but bigger. Freya's skin is never wet and I use them all the time as the BG Organics are cotton, so need it. :)


----------



## Shifter

Well, good to know but I'm still going to pass them on. If the wetness wasn't enough to put me off, trying to put a two part system onto a little boy who just wants to be off the moment you get his trousers off is soooo not fun!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! I have to put most of Freya's nappies on now whilst she is either crawling or standing, it's def not easy, I haven't used my LLs with the wrap for a while but I imagine it is an added hassle! :lol:


----------



## Shifter

When Andy is around he pins Jack's shoulders down while I change him :rofl: When I'm on my own I try to distract him by giving him his clean nappy or a toy to play with but even then once the clean nappy is on he's off and I find myself chasing after him trying to do his vest back up and put his trousers on :dohh:


----------



## kitty_kitty

i use the cotton size 1 nappies as my normal day time and i love them.

She does stay dry with the fleece liner and i use the boosters too but i might try the bigger size fleecey liner.

I have bought some pop ins for night time use.


----------

